# Too all you Tundra guys!!



## Steel 05

I have a few questions..... I'm looking to buying a second truck, a 08 tundra is at the top of the list. The other day I spoke to a company who plowed with them last season. All they had were problems. They had boss plows, he said when they installed the plow they had to remove the skid plate which exposed the alternator. He said snow would get up in there and cause problems. he also said they had transmission problems. After learning this I was heart broken. I have a tacoma (2wd) and love it! Have any of you had these problems? If i'm gonna spend 24000 dollars on a truck I need to know if it's gonna hold up. Which plows do you guys have on the tundra? How much do you plow? Thanks
Seth


----------



## 2COR517

There are some who say that the Tundra is the best plow truck in the universe.

I haven't personally heard of any major problems with them, but they are not very popular around here for serious commercial operators.


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad has a 7.5 Fisher SD on his 2010 and I do all the plowing with it. The skid plate did not have to be removed to put a plow on it. I love it and it plows awsome. It's not a 3/4 ton but, it holds its own against other 1/2 tons. It handles the plow very well and the front end drops less than 1" when the plow is raised. I can honestly say that if I was to buy a brand new 1/2 ton it would almost definatly be a Tundra.


----------



## EGLC

for 24k you can find a NICEEE fairly new 3/4 gas that will handle a larger plow and handle it better.


----------



## Steel 05

I've been looking. I currently have a 05 hd2500 which plows great. I've had quite a few problems with the truck. I'm getting about 9.5 mpg. Like I said before I have a tacoma and have had other tacoma's which I have had no problems with. I am a solo operator so money is always tight. I just want to make the right choice. What type of mpg's are you guys getting with the tundra? My route is roughly 60-70 miles round trip, so it's costly to plow. But I have to do it. Thank you for all of the responses so far!


----------



## mercer_me

Steel 05;1294018 said:


> I've been looking. I currently have a 05 hd2500 which plows great. I've had quite a few problems with the truck. I'm getting about 9.5 mpg. Like I said before I have a tacoma and have had other tacoma's which I have had no problems with. I am a solo operator so money is always tight. I just want to make the right choice. What type of mpg's are you guys getting with the tundra? My route is roughly 60-70 miles round trip, so it's costly to plow. But I have to do it. Thank you for all of the responses so far!


I'll be honest I don't think I get much better than 10mpg plowing with the Tundra. I doesn't matter what you have for a truck, plowing is going to suck the gas up. But, it gets 19+mpg highway and around 17mpg for everyday driving.


----------



## Steel 05

i get about 12 highway with the hd and about 21 with the tacoma. I'll have to trade the taco in on the new truck, due to the lack of 4x4 on it. Gosh i love that truck.


----------



## H20-32

*Tundra*

We have plowed our 08 Tundra for 3 season with a BOSS 7.5SD and wings not a single problem. Setting up 2nd 08 Tundra in August.Yes the skid plate is removed for the BOSS plows as well, the push plate supports block up the area to some extent. Good luck.


----------



## rancherman84

07 with 7.5 curtis,no troubles with truck or plow. i had to remove the skidplate as well.


----------



## Wexlerville

Have a 7.5' boss v plow on my 08. The truck has a 3/2" lift. Otherwise stock susp. 
The truck handled the 770+ setup perfect!!! Dropped about 1 inch lifted. 

Would recommend the tundra to anyone!!
(currently have a 07.5 duramax 2500hd... Needed a diesel for heavy hauling!!)


----------



## snowplowpro

Its a toyota what do you expect 

buy ford buy american


----------



## mercer_me

snowplowpro;1294959 said:


> Its a toyota what do you expect
> 
> buy ford buy american


Ya, buy a 2011 F-150 that you can't put a plow on. Thumbs Up The Tundras are built in Texas with more American made parts than the F-150. FYI American is a proper noun so, the first letter is supposed to be capitalized.


----------



## nhgranite

snowplowpro;1294959 said:


> Its a toyota what do you expect
> 
> buy ford buy american


your ignorance is showing. try doing a little research. no truck is purely American.


----------



## Spucel

This drives me nuts...check the tags on the clothes you wear, do research into most of the food you eat, how about those gloves and hat you wear while you are out in the snow. Very few things are completely manufactured in America. Toyota makes a great product and stands by it from what I have expirenced so far. I owned a F-150....and they turned their head to the problems right after it was sold. Oh yea and dont forget the computer that you are using for all of this...I am sure its not 100% American made.


----------



## wanagofaster

2010 Tundra with Western Ultramount 7' 6'' pro plow. Do light commerical plowing so the truck is never abused. Didnt have to remove skid plate but had to do some cutting on it. Handles plow great and absolutely no problems with the truck due to plowing.


----------



## landscapingcrew

what mount are you guys using with the standard and super duty boss plows? The boss website says that i can only install the 7.5 poly and that mount is not complatible with the other plows. I want to get atleast the standard duty plow but would really like the 7.5 super duty. 
I have a 07 5.7 double cab 6.5 bed, any info will be great


----------



## rancherman84

landscapingcrew;1308331 said:


> what mount are you guys using with the standard and super duty boss plows? The boss website says that i can only install the 7.5 poly and that mount is not complatible with the other plows. I want to get atleast the standard duty plow but would really like the 7.5 super duty.
> I have a 07 5.7 double cab 6.5 bed, any info will be great


i bet they are using the standard mount. the curtis site only lists a frame for a home-pro plow for the tundra,but it works the same as my sno-pro plow. i did add some extra gussets to the homepro frame just to be sure.


----------



## Weenuk

2005 Tundra owner here. Purchasing a newer Tundra depends on the purpose your going to use it for. It shall handle same to medium size plows legally. If you intend on plowing larger parking lots and require a larger plow. The Tundra which is a half ton, cant legally carry larger plows like the Western Wide Out. My 05 Tundra is great and have not had an issue as of yet. This speaking, I plow up here in Winnipeg, Canada where the snow is light and fluffy due to the cold temperatures.....


----------



## Stik208

Weenuk;1347898 said:


> 2005 Tundra owner here. Purchasing a newer Tundra depends on the purpose your going to use it for. It shall handle same to medium size plows legally. If you intend on plowing larger parking lots and require a larger plow. The Tundra which is a half ton, cant legally carry larger plows like the Western Wide Out. My 05 Tundra is great and have not had an issue as of yet. This speaking, I plow up here in Winnipeg, Canada where the snow is light and fluffy due to the cold temperatures.....


Pictures of the WideOut on that 05 Tundra or it didn't happen.


----------



## Weenuk

Stik208

I shall gladly load a few pictures of the Wide Out. You use Ariens? To cheap to afford better machines. Used the Ariens 32inch walk behind mower, what a poor excuse for a walk behind. Same size bag as the 21inch, the height adjustment was awful in design, belt that engaged the blades kept falling off. What does once expect from the cheap price of this 32inch unit...


----------



## Stik208

Yes I have and older Areins ST350, I also have a brand new Lawn Boy 20" mower which I'm sure is junk also. Both start first pull, thanks for the insult. I would like to see pictures of the Wideout on the Tundra.


----------



## Weenuk

You have a lawn boy? Awesome. Those are so cheap that was they break you can easily replace them with the change in your pocket. Probably a better business move if your employees are not trustworthy. 

Was not an insult, if you took it as one my apology. 

If you read my other posts on other threads. I am looking for a newer truck to install my Wide Out on. It can fit on the Tundra, heck I could install it on a quad. Does not mean either can push it....


----------



## Gb-Luke

*The Wideout on the Tundra actually happened!*

The Wideout on the Tundra actually happened! Squats less than 3/4 of an inch when raised. I'd take the American made Tundra over the Chinese made big 3 any day! ussmileyflag

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/GB-Luke/media/image.jpg1_zpsvgmjtrqa.jpg.html

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/GB-Luke/media/image.jpg3_zpsusl7w6db.jpg.html


----------



## SnoFarmer

"The midsize Dodge Dakota, at 84 percent, has just a bit more North American content than the full-size Toyota Tundra, at 80 percent. The Chevrolet Colorado and GMC Canyon come in third, with 75 percent. For those who are curious, the 2011 report shows the Ram truck at 70 percent, the Chevrolet Silverado at 61 percent, and the Ford F-Series at 60 percent."
A new report puts the f150 above them all....

Chinese content?,.... try Canada and Mexico.
North American content....
Electronics from Japan, Germany.


Please site your Chinese content?

Are they good trucks yes, but this Chinese content thing is going a bit overboard in the propaganda Dept.


it only dropped until it hit the stops.


----------



## Gb-Luke

Aahh, touché !! All I'll say is I've owned dodge,ford,gm and toyota trucks, and by far the toyotas have outperformed the rest. As for the stops, I've got tons of room before it hits the stops. I've also run this type of plow for 3 seasons with great results. Our chevy and ford 1 tons have been electrical and mechanical nightmares.


----------



## mercer_me

The Wide Out looks good on the Tundra. I'm looking forward to hearing about how you make out with it. That's a lot of plow for a 1/2 ton truck. 

I also prefer to support American workers and the Tundra is built in Texas.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I've owned 3 toyota's so I do know a bit about them.
I've had to replace manual transmission,bad output bearing ,warped heads
On 4 & 6cly engines and notoriously bad power steering pumps.
Rebuild front diff, and they seem to rust out faster than other trucks & replacing the timing belt on the
6cyl is a pain....

Every make of truck can have issues,


As for paying Americans, to make profits for a forgien co....
Some say work is work. But the profits , our money leaves the country .
They built them here to beat the teriffs.

But as long as they work for you...


Ps only 3/4 of a inch ,,,,hahahaha
Get your tape out befor and after ( plow on the ground measurement, then lift the plow and remeasure.


----------



## Gb-Luke

Actually I said less than 3/4 of an inch, and I'll post that picture with the tape measure shortly. I myself don't make claims that aren't true. As for your manual transmissions and bad front ends, perhaps you should buy a toyota truck that isn't 10 or more years old

Another thing you should consider is converting your truck to run on natural gas considering you are so worried about sending your money overseas. You send your fuel dollars overseas everyday, unless you are running natural gas....LIKE ME!


----------



## Gb-Luke

SnoFarmer;1985149 said:


> Ps only 3/4 of a inch ,,,,hahahaha
> Get your tape out befor and after ( plow on the ground measurement, then lift the plow and remeasure.


Here are those pictures, since you didn't believe my claim.

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah30/GB-Luke/IMG_20150322_164245563_HDR_zpswim2lyo4.jpg

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah30/GB-Luke/IMG_20150322_164147857_zpsor8ombcy.jpg

You got pictures of all your broken Toyotas? Lol


----------



## linckeil

isn't the wideout like over 1,000 pounds with the truckside mount included? anything that heavy on any half ton is asking for trouble. does western recommend that plow on a tundra? 

how many seasons of plowing do you have with that setup?


----------



## Gb-Luke

No western doesn't recommend it...but I'm ok with that. I have upgraded brakes and load range E tires so I can stop and shouldn't have a blow out. This is my personal truck and I own 3 one tons that have western plows, so it's not really getting heavy commercial use but it will when it's time to cash out one of my other plows. I'll say this though the truck handles as good as the one tons (with 500 lbs of ballast in the back.)


----------



## aloe

Did you upgrade the front suspension?


----------



## AdamBarker

*3 years with an 8'2 Boss V Plow and no issues*

I have been using my 2010 Tundra with a 6" lift to plow approx. 40 accounts for the last 3 years with no issues. I do switch back to stock rims with snow tires and run about 1,000 lbs of ballast but have had no problems or snow amounts this truck cant handle.


----------



## mercer_me

The truck and plow both look great. Is that a 7.5' or 8'2"?


----------



## AdamBarker

Thank you....8'2


----------



## jmac5058

Toyota is the best , its the only pick up that Isis will buy . If you rather give your money to Isis go ahead , Ill drive my Ford thats American and the profits stay in the U.S.


----------



## SnowGuy73

AdamBarker;2035097 said:


> I have been using my 2010 Tundra with a 6" lift to plow approx. 40 accounts for the last 3 years with no issues. I do switch back to stock rims with snow tires and run about 1,000 lbs of ballast but have had no problems or snow amounts this truck cant handle.


Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

jmac5058;2035861 said:


> Toyota is the best , its the only pick up that Isis will buy . If you rather give your money to Isis go ahead , Ill drive my Ford thats American and the profits stay in the U.S.


How are the profits going to ISIS? They are stealing the trucks. The Tundras are built in Texas with more America made parts than Ford, GM, and Ram.


----------



## jdio121

*Toyota Tundra Boss Snowplow*

i had a custom skid plate made for my 2015 tundra for use with a boss snowplow! easy to remove for oil changes and great protection from first choice fab in ohio 440-708-4204 he will ship and will make for most makes


----------



## jstevens66

Why do we always get those few people that come to these threads and sh*t all over our trucks? We are all having a good time talking about our trucks and plows and trying to help each other out, and these a**holes have to come in and say sh*t like we're funding terrorist? If you don't like our trucks, stay out of our threads, or simply just keep it to yourself. We are here to help each other out, not argue over petty crap like this.


----------



## jstevens66

AdamBarker;2035097 said:


> I have been using my 2010 Tundra with a 6" lift to plow approx. 40 accounts for the last 3 years with no issues. I do switch back to stock rims with snow tires and run about 1,000 lbs of ballast but have had no problems or snow amounts this truck cant handle.


Sic truck bro!!! I love it!! What rim and tire combo do you got on in the pics?


----------



## AdamBarker

Running a 6" Rough country lift with fox shocks, 20x9 0mm ballistic jester rims with 35x12.50x20 Toyo MTs. I run the stock 18" rims with spidertrax spacers and 33" mastercraft courser snow tires when in winter mode.


----------



## peter01592

AdamBarker;2037437 said:


> Running a 6" Rough country lift with fox shocks, 20x9 0mm ballistic jester rims with 35x12.50x20 Toyo MTs. I run the stock 18" rims with spidertrax spacers and 33" mastercraft courser snow tires when in winter mode.


Any problems being lifted? Plow sit weird? I have a 2014 with 6" pro comp lift and 35's


----------



## lcgoatboy

When did the Tundra become a 1/2 ton?? Is it a 150 or 1500 hmmm?? It doesn't say because it more of a 3/4 ton than 1/2.
I would LOVE to put my wide out on a Tundra. Right now it's on a 2005 f250 5.4 diesel. Ya 5.4 diesel rattling cam phasers, valve train, gas sucking, no power but it's North American,ya what ever!
Please show more Tundras with WIDE OUTS!http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## AdamBarker

peter01592;2044076 said:


> Any problems being lifted? Plow sit weird? I have a 2014 with 6" pro comp lift and 35's


Had to make a custom drop down brackets on the truck side. I run 33" snow tires on my stock rims for plowing also.


----------



## MC94XR7

nhgranite;1295104 said:


> your ignorance is showing. try doing a little research. no truck is purely American.


lol I love it when a Dodge guy says that not realizing his Italian truck is made in Mexico. Though I'm Canadian and consider every vehicle (Except Bricklin) to be an import, I joke and tell them "Well my truck was made in TX by Texans" lol


----------



## MC94XR7

mercer_me;2035964 said:


> How are the profits going to ISIS? They are stealing the trucks. The Tundras are built in Texas with more America made parts than Ford, GM, and Ram.


lol Isis I hear are badass MOFOs. Maybe they needed a badass mofo truck?


----------



## MC94XR7

Sweet rig there. That 6" lift is friggin BadAss and that plow too! Dang!


----------



## JMHConstruction

AdamBarker;2035097 said:


> I have been using my 2010 Tundra with a 6" lift to plow approx. 40 accounts for the last 3 years with no issues. I do switch back to stock rims with snow tires and run about 1,000 lbs of ballast but have had no problems or snow amounts this truck cant handle.


Have you ever been pulled over with that much weight on the truck? Before I went on my own, I was pulled over twice with the company 2500 chevy. They made me wait for them to get the scales, and I was overloaded both times. I'd think they'd watch half tons even closer. Although I've never been pulled over in my dodge 1500, so who knows, maybe I was just unlucky.

I love the look of the newer Tundra. Wish they would make a 3/4 ton, it would be my next truck. Had an 01 (older style) for about 8 months before I was rear ended. Didn't take the abuse that my dodge does, but the newer Tundras look like they're built a little more heavy duty than the last models.

I should note that I have never plowed with either the dodge or the old tundra, so I have nothing to compare as far as snow. Just me loading it with junk.


----------



## Dan_toyota_plow

Here's my 2016 tundra. I have F250s and 2500hds that always let me down in storms. My tundra was the back up.but now for 3 seasons I've been running the wideout and a 1.5 ton Salter lol. I'm sure everyones gonna say I'm insane and I agree, its ratings are bs for payload but it's never let me down.. no front end or back end repairs or frame cracked. I keep the truck oil sprayed and it's far better than my other trucks.


----------



## lcgoatboy

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Here's my 2016 tundra. I have F250s and 2500hds that always let me down in storms. My tundra was the back up.but now for 3 seasons I've been running the wideout and a 1.5 ton Salter lol. I'm sure everyones gonna say I'm insane and I agree, its ratings are bs for payload but it's never let me down.. no front end or back end repairs or frame cracked. I keep the truck oil sprayed and it's far better than my other trucks.
> View attachment 195607
> View attachment 195609


----------



## lcgoatboy

Love it! Wide out on my 400000 km 08 tundra. Only plowed with it last winter but best plow truck EVER. I've been plowing for 30 years.


----------



## lcgoatboy

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Mah7YcR8xBs4BCgE9


----------



## gd8boltman

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Here's my 2016 tundra. I have F250s and 2500hds that always let me down in storms. My tundra was the back up.but now for 3 seasons I've been running the wideout and a 1.5 ton Salter lol. I'm sure everyones gonna say I'm insane and I agree, its ratings are bs for payload but it's never let me down.. no front end or back end repairs or frame cracked. I keep the truck oil sprayed and it's far better than my other trucks.
> View attachment 195607
> View attachment 195609


Thanks for the photos. I will be installing an 8'6" MVP3 on my 13 Crew Max soon. I am now looking at front suspension mods. What mods. did you do to the front suspension to carry the Wideout? Thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## lcgoatboy

gd8boltman said:


> Thanks for the photos. I will be installing an 8'6" MVP3 on my 13 Crew Max soon. I am now looking at front suspension mods. What mods. did you do to the front suspension to carry the Wideout? Thanks for sharing the information!


Leveling kit only.


----------



## rizzoa13

You might want Timbrens for that also. My ‘12 rock warrior has a boss 7’6” HTX on it with Bilstein 5100 adjustable shocks and timbrens up front. It could easily handle more plow but the timbrens are nice little insurance and they are cheap.


----------



## Dan_toyota_plow

gd8boltman said:


> Thanks for the photos. I will be installing an 8'6" MVP3 on my 13 Crew Max soon. I am now looking at front suspension mods. What mods. did you do to the front suspension to carry the Wideout? Thanks for sharing the information!


Hey bud I did a 2.5 inch leveling kit.buf if you wanna go little higher it's always better. And I did timberns with spacers


----------



## gd8boltman

rizzoa13 said:


> You might want Timbrens for that also. My '12 rock warrior has a boss 7'6" HTX on it with Bilstein 5100 adjustable shocks and timbrens up front. It could easily handle more plow but the timbrens are nice little insurance and they are cheap.


Timbrens placed on the front or rear bumpstop factory location? I see mine has bumpstops on both locations. I


----------



## gd8boltman

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Hey bud I did a 2.5 inch leveling kit.buf if you wanna go little higher it's always better. And I did timberns with spacers


Leveling kit meaning 2.5" spacers on top of strut/spring mounting plates? Timbrens in rear as well for salter? How is ride when not using with plow or salter compared to factory?


----------



## Dan_toyota_plow

gd8boltman said:


> Leveling kit meaning 2.5" spacers on top of strut/spring mounting plates? Timbrens in rear as well for salter? How is ride when not using with plow or salter compared to factory?


Yessir. And I added 3 more leafs aside in the back. Rides fine still empty. Very smooth.


----------



## gd8boltman

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Yessir. And I added 3 more leafs aside in the back. Rides fine still empty. Very smooth.


One more question... What is the approx. height from the ground on the truck side mounting plates? I am thinking of going three inches up front so I can clear curbs when I am pushing snow. Thanks again for the information, not many guys using a full size plow on the Tundras to gather info from.


----------



## rizzoa13

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Yessir. And I added 3 more leafs aside in the back. Rides fine still empty. Very smooth.


I did timbrens in front and firestone airbags in the rear. The truck still drives like factory loaded or unloaded.

I put a 1.5 yard western striker in the back and load it pretty aggressively and she is still fine. Don't forget the air though or your ass will be on the ground quick


----------



## Dan_toyota_plow

gd8boltman said:


> One more question... What is the approx. height from the ground on the truck side mounting plates? I am thinking of going three inches up front so I can clear curbs when I am pushing snow. Thanks again for the information, not many guys using a full size plow on the Tundras to gather info from.


When I'm near the truck I'll measure but I remember with the receivers


gd8boltman said:


> One more question... What is the approx. height from the ground on the truck side mounting plates? I am thinking of going three inches up front so I can clear curbs when I am pushing snow. Thanks again for the information, not many guys using a full size plow on the Tundras to gather info from.


To the bottom of the reciever brackets I have 12.5 inches. With the plow up, drops an 1 inch


----------



## mercer_me

gd8boltman said:


> Thanks for the photos. I will be installing an 8'6" MVP3 on my 13 Crew Max soon. I am now looking at front suspension mods. What mods. did you do to the front suspension to carry the Wideout? Thanks for sharing the information!


I had Bilstien 5100's on my Tundra with an 8' Fisher and I wish I had gone with the 6112's. Go with the 6112's and you will be happy.


----------



## gd8boltman

Mercer me did you also run timbrens or similar up front? Was your 8' Fischer a mid-weight or heavy duty?


----------



## Steel 05

I started this thread 8 years ago and I can’t believe people are still posting on it. The guys that are running wide outs and v-plows on your tundras that’s awesome! I’ve gone through two tundras with the same blizzard lt8000. Nothing wrong with the trucks just wanted something newer. I’ll probably purchase a new tundra and plow next year. People ask me all the time how they plow and I tell them there’s nothing like it.


----------



## mercer_me

gd8boltman said:


> Mercer me did you also run timbrens or similar up front? Was your 8' Fisher a mid-weight or heavy duty?


My 8' Fisher was a heavy duty. I had Timbrens but it never rode on them. It was always about an inch above them.


----------



## lcgoatboy

WESTERN WIDEOUT on mine!! Leveling kit only! Might drop an inch,maybe!


----------



## lcgoatboy

I had the wideout for about 5 years,always wanted to put it on a Tundra. I talked to many different sales staff where I buy my plows (because I'm a dealer) they all said the tundra would break with a plow that large. Not happy with their answer, I decided to call Western direct,they said tundra will be fine, but not legal. Fair enough, I only plow off road. It's now on an 08 tundra,this will be the second year. And the best news is the 2020 is still the same truck! I'll buy one in 12 years from now,by then I'll be sick of the color of mine! Lol


----------



## mercer_me

After hearing about the guys with Wideouts on Tundras I kind of wish I had bought another one after my 2012 was totaled. I went to a 3/4 ton because I wanted to get an 8.5’ XV2. Probably would have been fine on a Tundra.


----------



## soundnstyl

Got a Western Unimount (just an old plow off my F250) put on my 2011 TRD Tundra. Ready for the snow now. Sits low. Need to raise it on holes that adjust it. Will still need to put some weight on the back of the plow. Way too much weight on the front.


----------



## gd8boltman

Add some Timbrens and Bilsteins up front and about 800 lbs in back and it will sit and perform well.


----------



## Sharpe26

So I currently have a 2016 TRD Pro up here on the east coast...lots of heavy snow. Considering 7.6 Boss but just wondering hot the Pro suspension will hold up. Anyone running this setup?


----------



## gd8boltman

Have a 13' Crewmax with an 8'6" MVP3 and to this point its been excellent. Timbrens up front with Bilstein 6112's. Enjoy your Tundra!!


----------



## Orriono

wanagofaster said:


> 2010 Tundra with Western Ultramount 7' 6'' pro plow. Do light commerical plowing so the truck is never abused. Didnt have to remove skid plate but had to do some cutting on it. Handles plow great and absolutely no problems with the truck due to plowing.


2010 TRD. Plowed for 7 years with Western Prodigy with wings. 880#. Average 90"/yr with 30+ accounts commercial and residential. Usually plow about 12 hours/event. Only problem I had was 2 wheel bearings last year and Western frame failed because of the weight.


----------



## gd8boltman

Western frame failed? Do you mean where it is mounted on the frame of the truck? How many miles are on the truck?

Thanks


----------



## Orriono

gd8boltman said:


> Western frame failed? Do you mean where it is mounted on the frame of the truck? How many miles are on the truck?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Where bolted to truck frame the holes mushroomed out and failed. I put angle brackets on new frame so it's better supported. Too heavy of a plow for the frame....


----------



## Orriono

120,000 miles on truck


----------



## Hydromaster

I wouldn’t blame weight for the loose bolts.


----------



## Orriono




----------



## Orriono

Bolts were tight when I took them off. I should have taken a pic. The metal fatigued. I couldn’t understand why when I would go the plow was hitting where it hadn’t before. Didn’t figure out until we put it on a rack and could really look at it.


----------



## soundnstyl

I got a 2011 tundra TRD. Even have an aftermarket bumper on it. I can’t find my picture w plow on but i used a 8’ western plow on it. I think it’s an ultra mount. Had a 98 F259 before and my trunda can run circles around THAT thing. I love the tundra and my plow.


----------



## soundnstyl

soundnstyl said:


> I got a 2011 tundra TRD. Even have an aftermarket bumper on it. I can't find my picture w plow on but i used a 8' western plow on it. I think it's an ultra mount. Had a 98 F259 before and my trunda can run circles around THAT thing. I love the tundra and my plow.


Found my plow pic. Before and after paint.


----------



## Orriono

Sweet!


----------



## soundnstyl

Orriono said:


> 120,000 miles on truck


270k on mine


----------



## MC94XR7

I have a 8' HD still on mine since 2015. I had to get my ball joints replaced last year. I can't believe I see a wide out on a Tundra. Keep in touch. That's nuts!


----------



## tpendagast

Steel 05 said:


> I've been looking. I currently have a 05 hd2500 which plows great. I've had quite a few problems with the truck. I'm getting about 9.5 mpg. Like I said before I have a tacoma and have had other tacoma's which I have had no problems with. I am a solo operator so money is always tight. I just want to make the right choice. What type of mpg's are you guys getting with the tundra? My route is roughly 60-70 miles round trip, so it's costly to plow. But I have to do it. Thank you for all of the responses so far!


I have an 08 tundra as my personal truck 
I don't have a plow and I don't get awesome gas mileage 
5.7 i force 
Maybe 10-11 mpgs

don't get a tundra if you think fuel mileage is going to be mystically awesome


----------



## tpendagast

AdamBarker said:


> *3 years with an 8'2 Boss V Plow and no issues*
> 
> I have been using my 2010 Tundra with a 6" lift to plow approx. 40 accounts for the last 3 years with no issues. I do switch back to stock rims with snow tires and run about 1,000 lbs of ballast but have had no problems or snow amounts this truck cant handle.
> 
> View attachment 146028
> 
> 
> View attachment 146029


No damage 
Wear?
Transmission kablooey?

legit straight clean smooth?

wow!


----------



## tpendagast

Dan_toyota_plow said:


> Here's my 2016 tundra. I have F250s and 2500hds that always let me down in storms. My tundra was the back up.but now for 3 seasons I've been running the wideout and a 1.5 ton Salter lol. I'm sure everyones gonna say I'm insane and I agree, its ratings are bs for payload but it's never let me down.. no front end or back end repairs or frame cracked. I keep the truck oil sprayed and it's far better than my other trucks.
> View attachment 195607
> View attachment 195609


K -razy!

I dig it!


----------



## Orriono

soundnstyl said:


> I got a 2011 tundra TRD. Even have an aftermarket bumper on it. I can't find my picture w plow on but i used a 8' western plow on it. I think it's an ultra mount. Had a 98 F259 before and my trunda can run circles around THAT thing. I love the tundra and my plow.


----------



## Subseven

Steel 05 said:


> I started this thread 8 years ago and I can't believe people are still posting on it. The guys that are running wide outs and v-plows on your tundras that's awesome! I've gone through two tundras with the same blizzard lt8000. Nothing wrong with the trucks just wanted something newer. I'll probably purchase a new tundra and plow next year. People ask me all the time how they plow and I tell them there's nothing like it.


Well Bud. It's almost 2022 and guess what. She still lives! LMAO. Love my Tundras too! We got an older first gen just sitting around and I'm about to put a salter on it. Hehehe.


----------



## Subseven

The salter was junk. I put this little baby plow on it.


----------



## WIPensFan

soundnstyl said:


> Found my plow pic. Before and after paint.


Painted her white?!?

Baller!!!:yow!::usflag:


----------



## ProTek

WIPensFan said:


> Painted her white?!?
> 
> Baller!!!:yow!::usflag:


Hahaha. They come white. Let's go Brandon!


----------

